
A Triptychon of  Digital Circuits (2005) [pdf] - jeffreyrogers
http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/wirth/Miscellaneous/CounterShifter.pdf
======
todd8
Interesting. One note, the TTL was a very successful family of integrated
logic devices (the 7400 series introduced by Texas Instruments), but it wasn't
the first. The earliest was RTL (resistor-transistor logic). Many years ago I
built an RTL circuit that played the game of Nim [1] on up to four heaps and
15 counters per heap, using perfect strategy.

Other logic families were ECL, IIL, and my favorite for simple projects CMOS
(very low power that could be supplied at a range of voltages).

[1]
[http://www.math.cornell.edu/~mec/2003-2004/graphtheory/nim/h...](http://www.math.cornell.edu/~mec/2003-2004/graphtheory/nim/howtoplaynim.html)

~~~
kjs3
I think Signetics introduced DTL (diode transistor logic) as an IC a bit
earlier than RTL, but it's close enough to be a wash.

------
kwhitefoot
Niklaus Wirth is one of the most under appreciated computer scientists. He
ought to get more publicity.

